# $43.71 Coleman Two-burner Power Pack Stove



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Coleman Two-Burner Power Pack Stove w. Free Shipping ... $43.61 

Coleman Two-Burner Power Pack Stove

Not sure what else i need to say -- below is the same info you can get by double-clicking the link -- seems to have really good reviews throughout the Internet (Google) -- good price -- price won't last long...

Product Features: Propane camping stove with red lid and wind shields on either side 
Two powerful 15,000 BTU burners; independent, adjustable controls 
Aluminized steel cooktop; locking lid 
Matchless InstaStart push button ignition 
Operates on 16.4-ounce Coleman propane cylinders (sold separately)

The Coleman 2-Burner Power Pack Stove offers consistent performance with 285 square inches of cooking area. 
This grill operates on 16.4-ounce Coleman propane cylinders (not included), and can be adapted to bulk cylinders with an adapter and hose (sold separately).

Key Features:
30,000 BTU total in two high-performance burners 
Lasts up to 0.72 hours with both burners on high or 4.5 hours on low on one 16.4-ounce propane cylinder 
285 square inches of cooking area 
Easily accommodates two 12-inch pots 
InstaStart push button ignition for easy, matchless lighting 
Five-year limited warranty

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Product Details
Product Dimensions: 29.8 x 19.4 x 9.8 inches 
Shipping Weight: 34.2 pounds 
ASIN: B000EGZ3X4 
Item model number: 9948-783


----------

